
How We Implement 10x Faster Expression Evaluation with Vectorized Execution - qw4990
https://pingcap.com/blog/10x-performance-improvement-for-expression-evaluation-made-possible-by-vectorized-execution/
======
touisteur
Makes me think of the amazing
[https://gamozolabs.github.io/fuzzing/2018/10/14/vectorized_e...](https://gamozolabs.github.io/fuzzing/2018/10/14/vectorized_emulation.html)

~~~
qw4990
Thanks :D

------
gesaint
Excellent post! Great details! But I have a question: You mean that vectorized
execution helps make the best of modern CPU hardware characteristics. Have you
tested the performance of these vectorized functions for different hardware
architectures and different generations of CPUs?

~~~
qw4990
We tested on some machines, but didn't perform comparion tests for CPUs of
different generations. We used perf to compare vectorized and non-vectorized
programs, and found that IPC and the cache hit rate for vectorized programs
improved. Because of limitations of space and time, I can't give such details
in this post.

